# It has begun...



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

We have finally started in on the kitchen, and to our relief, the water damage was not as extensive as we were afraid it might be. Looks like it was limited pretty much to the countertop, a few support boards in the cupboard, and the bottom "floorboard" of the sink cupboard. :happy: We were so afraid that it may have ruined the cabinets and we'd have to buy all new. These were build by DH's granddad.

In the last 2 days, we have removed the old countertop, pulled out the bottom cupboards and replaced the bad boards, ripped out the old drywall and replaced it with "green board", replaced the window above the sink (which is wonderful as I did not realize how much cold air was seeping through it!!!) and re-set the cupboards. 

The countertop is resting on the counter, and still needs to be attached. But it looks GOOD! Even DH admits he likes the look of the counter. . 

Still a lot to do ... but at least it's started. We had 2 projects planned - 1) redo the kitchen counter/backsplash/window and 2) wall of part of the livingroom to make DH a gunroom. He tells me yesterday that his plan is to have it all done before Christmas!!  

My house is a total wreck right now, but I'm okay with that. It has begun...


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

sounds like chaos! Good luck.......I sure hope it gets done before Christmas!!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Moongirl, me too! But I'm not holding my breath. I'll be happy with whatever we do get done. And it looks like I won't have to do a whole lot of decorating for the holidays, except the kids will probably insist that the tree go up one of these days. It's okay with me, as I wasn't really in the mood to decorate this year anyway for some reason.

I've replaced the small strip of wallpaper that got ripped off to put the greenboard up. and we got the countertop glued/screwed together and leveled last night, ready to be attached to the cabinets.

We won't get anything done this evening as DH has a pool game tonight. But he has tomorrow off, so he'll probably finish attaching the countertop then, and the sink, and start on the plumbing. 

We have Christmas with his side on the 20th. We'll see how this goes...


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Just an update... We got the countertop on, the sink in and working (although we have a small drip/leak in one of the fittings under the sink that will have to be redone) the tile backsplash done, the window is trimmed (although it still needs to be sealed) and all the bottom cabinets and drawers have been repainted inside with new shelf paper, and I now have drawer pulls on the drawers (something I have never had!!) I have been slowly replacing what belongs in the cupboards, being very picky about what I keep. I have managed to eliminate 2 black garbage bags of "trash", 1 box of expired or no longer desirable food stuffs, and have one box started for things I will donate. 

The cupboards are getting pretty full regardless, and will obviously need another serious purging at some point. But, I am happy with what progress is being made, and really want to get my kitchen, hallway and utility room so I can walk through them again!! Especially since I am sure DH will want to start in the livingroom soon, as his "work" in the kitchen will be over soon.

He would like me to refinish the outsides of the cupboards before Christmas now, too, as the new counter and backsplash make them look rather shabby. They do need to be done, I'm just not sure I can tackle it and finish it that soon, with all the every day and Christmas things I need to be doing. There is a limit to how much time I can take off work and still afford to live!

Anyway, I was excited about our progress and felt like sharing with someone. Thanks for humoring me!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Congrats, lickcreek! It sounds soooo great, and especially being able to be picky about what you put back in the cupboards now.

What kind of finish do you have on the outside of the cabinets? If it's a wood finish, esp a darker wood finish, you can use shoe polish for a quick refinish job. I use brown Kiwi polish with the sponge applicator on picture frames all the time - works great to put a nice sheen on them and cover up scratches and chipped finish. I used black on the entertainment center I inherited from my ds. I don't know if this is something you can do with your cupboards, but even as a temporary fix, it would get you through Christmas (you can scrub it off later if you need to). HTH!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Wow, thanks for the tip manygoatsnmore. I don't think it will work in my case for the cupboards, but I am definitely going to file that away for future reference. The cupboards are wood, "western oak" stain, and some of the finish is, how do I say it, "bubbling" I guess. The bottom cabinets will probably need to be stripped and re-sealed, and looking at the upper ones, a couple of doors might need some work, but I think I can get by with just re-sealing most of them. I'll wait until I get the bottom ones stripped to see if it will affect the stain color or not, and decide from there. 

I scrubbed the bottom ones good over the weekend, and they look better, but not great. I am trying to put off the stripping/sealing until warmer weather. DH will just have to be happy showing off his new countertop and tilework. LOL!

I got the kitchen useable again over the weekend, and straightened out most of the living room, enough to get the tree up! The end that is to be walled off is still a disaster, and I'll just have to see what can be done to make it "acceptable" before his family comes over Sat evening. 

My biggest accomplishment ... drumroll please ... 4 big black garbage bags, and 2 good size boxes of stuff REMOVED from my life! :happy: I'm now on a mission to find more things to get rid of! I'm getting pretty good at this, as long as DH isn't there to say "don't you think you ought to keep . . ."


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

lickcreek said:


> My biggest accomplishment ... drumroll please ... 4 big black garbage bags, and 2 good size boxes of stuff REMOVED from my life! :happy: I'm now on a mission to find more things to get rid of! I'm getting pretty good at this, as long as DH isn't there to say "don't you think you ought to keep . . ."


Congratulations!! After Christmas I hope to do the same thing in the basement. Every year I have one storage bin of kids stuff that overflows downstairs. The apartment is just to small. Realized a few weeks ago that we now have 4 bins dwnstairs. They never make it back upstairs after the holidays! I still need to sort through...my DH says just toss! Can't do it though.LOL You never imagine what the kids put in there when they are "cleaning"!


----------

